# mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]


----------



## svigo (15. Mai 2010)

los kauft kauft, die Steuern gehen zum Glück in unser Stadtsäckel 

würd mir aber trotzdem wünschen wenn man noch ein bisschen weiter ins Low Budget Segment geht


----------



## Pyroplan (15. Mai 2010)

Ich finds auch bisschen teuer.
ein 13,3" wäre noch nett.

und die akkulaufzeit ist ja wohl winzig oO erst recht bei den beiden teureren^^


----------



## slashchat (16. Mai 2010)

41 wattsunden akku? also mehr ein desktop replacement teil.
für blue ray full hd videos sind 1920x1080 okay,
aber zum spielen würd ich lieber 1600x900 nehmen.


----------

